# Dr. Laura goes SERIOUSLY off the heezy for sheezy



## yuyuyup (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 13, 2010)

GbaTemp is not access hollywood.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 13, 2010)

If this is the vid that I think it is, as much of a bitch she is, I actually agree with her on this point.

Having a double standard for a word is stupid. Either accept that the word is offensive and no one says it, or don't get upset when a whiter-than-casper looking kid comes up to you and says "what's up my *****"

Myself, I don't like hearing it from anyone.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 13, 2010)

hahahahah this is hilarious....


----------



## Forstride (Aug 13, 2010)

God damn, what a racist bitch.  I can't believe she's allowed to stay on the radio.  She kept trying to defend herself after she said the N word.  Black people call each other that because it's to another black person.  I don't see why she can't see that when white people say it, it's as an insult, but it's as a greeting for black people.

It's people like her that start all kinds of racist arguments and fights.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 13, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I don't see why she can't see that when white people say it, it's as an insult, but it's as a greeting for black people.


One rule for one colour and another rule for another colour is the very essence of racism. Racial equality means it should be acceptable for both or neither.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 13, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll tell you what, after we address the racial disparities concerning, education, employment,  incarceration, health-care and wealth; then we'll focus on the racial disparities concerning linguistics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_"... And who calls us bitter, has bitten us." _ - Amiri Baraka


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 14, 2010)

Paradoxically, you aren't allowed to address anything until you take care of everything else.

Language is one of the largest defining cultural factors, and behavior such as this plays an integral role in the ongoing bigotry experienced on all sides.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 14, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

It doesn't stop at skin color. The context and the reality of the situations black people are in day to day supercede any double standard argument.

Similarly, if I called my girlfriend a bitch, we would laugh about it. If a stranger called her a bitch we would be fucking angry.

To that extent, I've called close black friends -that word- before and we laughed about it. He pretends to get angry about there being no equivalent word for white people. I buy him a drink. Everyone's happy. Then there are also black people who will not tolerate that word no matter what the context is. There is just no appropriate way to generalize this topic.


----------



## Lunatics (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim Norton said:
			
		

> Dr Laura Schlessinger had to apologize for saying the N word on her show. What a headline! "Cunt Sorry For Saying N*gger"


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 14, 2010)

Lunatics said:
			
		

> Jim Norton said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Dr Laura Schlessinger had to apologize for saying the N word on her show. What a headline! "Cunt Sorry For Saying N*gger"



Now if we could just get her to apologize for being a cunt.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 14, 2010)

Why should she apologize?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 14, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Why should she apologize?



Probably for being born. I don't see this clip as making her look like a racist, but as a general rule, she's an irritating "C" Word... Sorry, not gonna type it out.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 14, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> GbaTemp is not access hollywood.


sorry.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 14, 2010)

DunkrWunkah said:
			
		

> GbaTemp is not access hollywood.



You're right. Access Hollywood has to abide by Standards and Practices.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 14, 2010)

liquidnumb said:
			
		

> DunkrWunkah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, at least it cant be worse than TMZ.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh god how I hate TMZ and that pretentious douchebage Harvey Levin. "I'm gonna cure Howie Mandel's OCD by shaking his hand!"


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 14, 2010)

Are those TV shows? If you hate them so much why do you watch them?


----------



## Thoob (Aug 14, 2010)

As a non-American who has never heard of this radio presenter, I'm not going to judge her. I agree completely with what she says. If black people are allowed to call each other "n****", then that should apply to everyone. Anyone who says otherwise is achieving the opposite of what they want, they are the ones being racist. Confining anything to one race - whether that be a seat on the bus, a place in a job, or in this case, _saying a word_ - is discrimination. It's racist. If however "n****" is too offensive, then no one should be allowed to say it.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 14, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> As a non-American who has never heard of this radio presenter, I'm not going to judge her. I agree completely with what she says. If black people are allowed to call each other "n****", then that should apply to everyone. Anyone who says otherwise is achieving the opposite of what they want, they are the ones being racist. Confining anything to one race - whether that be a seat on the bus, a place in a job, or in this case, _saying a word_ - is discrimination. It's racist. If however "n****" is too offensive, then no one should be allowed to say it.


you just don't get it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 14, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



obviously you do, so please enlighten us.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 14, 2010)

She is allowed to say the N word, we have a black president. =P 

Just messing around.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 14, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. What is it that I don't get?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 14, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like he gets it just fine. Racism is the most pointless thing I have ever heard of. Judgment based on the color of someone's skin is so stupid to me, that I believe anyone who makes any choice based solely on it should do the world a favor, and jump off of a cliff. The "N" word is offensive. Shouldn't be used by anyone. That said, anyone who uses it because it fits their race, and it's their own right to demean themselves? Sorry, no right whatsoever to get upset at anyone else using it.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 14, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You both just don't get it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 14, 2010)

liquidnumb said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh I GET IT! no...I guess not. Explain yourself or you just sound ignorant.


----------



## DaMummy (Aug 14, 2010)

its called TOLERANCE, if i can deal with people i dont like, anyone offended by the n word should be able to deal with people who use the n word, offensive or humorous, you want kindness and gentle people, move to frickin canada


----------



## nasune (Aug 14, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> liquidnumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that it has to do with a south park episode.


----------



## Retal (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh God, she's retarded.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2010)

I honestly don't see a problem with what she said.  She wasn't using the word to belittle, demonise, insult or anything else.  She was using it to describe what is said by Black standup comedians.  You can hear it said in lots and lots of rap.  If you're going to say that a word is offensive then it should be offensive for anyone to use.  You don't hear Jewish people going around saying "Hey kike", in the UK Black people don't go around saying "Hey wog".  If it's not the word that's offensive then it's the tone, intonation and reason for use that makes it offensive, therefore I'd say she wasn't being racist or offensive at all.


----------



## referencer (Aug 15, 2010)

It's amusingly racist that "n****" is only considered racist when spoken by a certain race.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2010)

referencer said:
			
		

> It's amusingly racist that "n****" is only considered racist when spoken by a certain race.



I can understand why it's considered more offensive coming from White people, but people are too quick to jump on others who use the word these days.  Using the word doesn't make you a racist, using the word in a racist manner makes you a racist.  In my opinion anyway.  Her being accused of being a racist simply for saying the word "n****" is a good example of the phrase PC gone mad - and I really hate the use of that phrase.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't like the woman as I think she can be a real shrew, but in this matter she's dead on the nose.  It's bs that minorities can use historically offensive words as a bit of companionship/friendship to each other, yet if someone from another group uses it then it's racist.  This woman is being a complete racist bitch to Dr Laura on her program there going off on the fact that it's ok to call your black buddy a 'n****' but if a white, brown, yellow...martian whatever says it to a friend or another black in the same context suddenly it's playing the 'master/slave' card and it's disgusting.  As far as I'm concerned no group has any right to be using words that are considered as hurtful to them as a 'friends+members of the race' ok word among their group as it's crap, racist, disgusting double standard.  This at its own root is the basis of racism as you are using words or whatever as your tool to put your group whatever it is on a pillar that can whine like a bitch if someone outside your special group uses it too.  Sorry isn't it?


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I honestly don't see a problem with what she said.  She wasn't using the word to belittle, demonise, insult or anything else.  She was using it to describe what is said by Black standup comedians.  You can hear it said in lots and lots of rap.
> The problem with what she said was her implication that, because these few people are saying it on television, it's okay for anyone to say. There are two problems here; 1. These few public figures do not represent the entire black community 2. People are regularly offended by this
> 
> 
> ...


Racist? Maybe not, depends on your definition. What I think people were particularly offended by was her ignorance. Racism and ignorance are closely related and can be equally frustrating at times. Especially to the caller when Laura can't figure out why a black person might be offended when a white person uses a word that specifically targets blacks. It bodes to it's disturbing history.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 15, 2010)

White man: n****
Black man: That is racist


Black man: Cracker
White man: That is racist
Black man: No it is not


Why do people see it like that?
If you're still offended by n****/cracker/chinc/etc then grow up


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 15, 2010)

It's amusing that blacks can suffer for hundreds of years in these United States yet people can't grasp the concept of blacks being able to use "n****."  It's a tradeoff.  Blacks can say n****, and whites have absolutely nothing THAT hateful that can be stabbed in our white direction.  How is this so difficult to understand ?  We modern day whites have not caused the racial problems of the past.  But we owe it to all African Americans to LEARN about our country's mistakes so we may thrive in harmony.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 15, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> It's amusing that blacks can suffer for hundreds of years in these United States yet people can't grasp the concept of blacks being able to use "n****."  It's a tradeoff.  Blacks can say n****, and whites have absolutely nothing THAT hateful that can be stabbed in our white direction.  How is this so difficult to understand ?  We modern day whites have not caused the racial problems of the past.  But we owe it to all African Americans to LEARN about our country's mistakes so we may thrive in harmony.



Because blacks aren't the only race in history that have suffered, you goddamn idiot. I'm Irish and Cherokee, so I think my people have suffered far worse, yet we don't go around saying "whats up my mick!" or "Sup my Buffalo Jockey" Get fucking real.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2010)

liquidnumb said:
			
		

> The problem with what she said was her implication that, because these few people are saying it on television, it's okay for anyone to say. There are two problems here; 1. These few public figures do not represent the entire black community 2. People are regularly offended by this
> 
> I understand where you're coming from, and don't worry I know that they don't represent the entire Black community.  My point is that she shouldn't be labeled a racist simply for saying the word.  She wasn't using the word in a derogative manner.  She was using the word to describe what someone else was saying.  Yes the word is offensive, but if the use of the word in that manner is offensive then the word should be offensive to use in any manner by any person.  If complaints are going to made about her using the word, specially in that manner, then complaints should be made to anybody of any colour who uses the word.
> 
> ...



Define "racist"?  I could get really technical and say that Black people in America are racist for wanting to be described as "African-American".  It seperates them from the rest of the population, and shows that they are different.  Is it saying they're superior, well not exactly, but it is defining them as a seperate entity.  Dividing among "racial" lines so to speak.  Racism is a large and tricky subject and usually closely intertwined with ignorance like you say.  Between the ages of 14 and 25 I was subjected to it every day.  This still goes back to the use of the word.  Was she using the word in a derogatory manner or a manner that was meant to insult or humiliate a Black person or Black people in general?


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 15, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK well I'm talking about lynching, cross burning, segregation, black skin turning red with blood from the pressure of a fire hose, and living in an age where these acts were mainstream.  I don't know how the hell to identify individual white races myself, but blacks do not have that luxury of relying on others ignorance.  Instead, every ignorant mind sees blacks as monkeys.  As for Cherokees, I'm sorry I'm not as personally immersed in their culture as I guess you are.  But do tell, what DO Cherokees act like ?  Are they the stereotype stoic warriors you see on 50s television ?  Or are they human beings ?  I would certainly imagine there are some Cherokee people that actually AREN'T entirely politically correct and squeeky clean just like absolutely every single race in the world.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 15, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you do some goddamn research, both the Irish and Native Americans in general have been exposed to great atrocities. Just research The Trail Of Tears. and this isn't about being politically correct, it's now about you bashing the "white race" (lol) and making out blacks like they were the only race to ever have suffered in the history of the world. You are very ignorant, and I would advise you to do a bit of research of world history in general before you reply to this thread again.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 15, 2010)

Anyone who wants to make classifications based on skin color is being racist. Who gives a rats ass how much sun my ancestors got? The long and the short of it. That's all your race is. No more, no less. We're all people. Who gives a crap about skin color?


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 15, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the one who wanted to compare atrocities, you started that.  I didn't bash the white race, I said it is our duty as Americans to learn of our country's glory as well as it's failures.  And that blacks have a built in bullseye that whites simply do not have.


----------



## luckwii (Aug 15, 2010)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sorry but calliing yourself a "black militant" in your Avatar isn't cool. Martin Luther King Jr. had a message that would have no place for militant race, and IMO his message is what we should follow. How can you even comment on equality? If anyone needs to reflect, I believe it is you. Who are you militarizing against? The evil whites and Jews?

I thought the "N" word was considered dead and buried by Al Sharpton, Jesse Jackson, etc.? Yet I still hear them as well as other black people using the word?

I think that the "N" word is a very important word in American history, and needs to be remembered just as the holocaust and other events. If its significance is not studied and reflected on, then future generations will not understand. I do not think it should be used as an attack or to hurt someone though.

Double standards as people speak of them are not double standards. They are racism. Equality will come when things are equal.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 15, 2010)

Like I said, You need to do some goddamn research. This country was built on the backs of the Irish, amongst others. Pick up a fucking book.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Workers included Europeans, including Irish,[3] Scottish,[4] English, and Germans,[5] immigrated to Colonial America in substantial numbers as indentured servants,[6] particularly to the British Thirteen Colonies.[7]  In the seventeenth century, nearly two-thirds of English settlers came as indentured servants, although indentured servitude was not a guaranteed route to economic autonomy. Given the high death rate, many servants did not live to the end of their terms.[8] In the 18th and early 19th century, numerous Europeans traveled to the colonies as redemptioners, a form of indenture.[9]
> 
> It has been estimated that the redemptioners comprised almost 80% of the total British and continental emigration to America prior to the Revolution.[10]



There really isn't that much difference between a slave and an indentured servant.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I understand where you're coming from, and don't worry I know that they don't represent the entire Black community. My point is that she shouldn't be labeled a racist simply for saying the word. She wasn't using the word in a derogative manner. She was using the word to describe what someone else was saying. Yes the word is offensive, but if the use of the word in that manner is offensive then the word should be offensive to use in any manner by any person. If complaints are going to made about her using the word, specially in that manner, then complaints should be made to anybody of any colour who uses the word.
> You may understand that they don't represent the entire black community, but Dr. Laura apparently didn't. Her entire point was that the caller was too sensitive for being offended when her neighbor, to whom she is not particularly close, uses the word. Laura's justification was that since some black people say it on TV that white people should be able to say it too. She then fires it off several times in complete defiance of the word's history (invented by white people as part of an act of subjugation), and is "confused" as to why that might trigger some hard feelings with her black caller. We did not even get to hear the context of the incident the caller was speaking of. That is remarkably ignorant. While she probably didn't have the intent of being racist, and unless she meant to offend the caller and many listeners, she was incorrect in her use of the word.
> 
> 
> ...


Calling people who want to be called "African American" racist is way, way off base. They are not exhibiting a message of superiority, but one of pride in their ancestry and struggle gaining equal rights in America. They managed to go from being slaves to having equal rights and protection under the law in less than 100 years. If they want to identify as African American's instead of Black (which historically has innumerable negative connotations), then so be it. Although most are fine with being called just black, or just American these days. Most other ethnicities identify in similar ways, e.g. Irish American, Mexican American, Korean American (or more commonly just Asian American), etc. They all identify this way because of the intense cultural differences between them, but not to rise above each other. Same with religion.

To sum up why Dr. Laura probably ought not to have used that word, It's not strictly because she's white (although that's not helping), but because it demands a certain respect and integrity that she apparently does not command.

And I hope the rest of this thread can remain as reasonable as Trolly Dave here.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 15, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Like I said, You need to do some goddamn research. This country was built on the backs of the Irish, amongst others. Pick up a fucking book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didn't the term indentured servant come about when slavery was outlawed and the term was used as a loophole to get around the law? im a bit fuzzy but if i remember correctly in colonial america it was pretty much the same

what always struck me as odd is that some black people dont like being called black, they prefer african american. i never understood what was so offensive about black, african american sounds more offensive imo because i mean they are pretty much all american, born here and stuff


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 15, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my experience they get more pissed off when you call them African american. I usually get the funny look or "It's okay, you can say it, i'm black." reply or sometimes "I wasn't born in africa, so just call me american"


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 15, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> what always struck me as odd is that some black people dont like being called black, they prefer african american. i never understood what was so offensive about black, african american sounds more offensive imo because i mean they are pretty much all american, born here and stuff


Well, technically you ARE rounding off their skin colour to the nearest shade, black people aren't really black, and neither are white people white.

If you call someone black you're just referring to them by their skin colour, not their actual background, because African Americans have roots that came from Africa but were born in the US.

Same as white people, they come from all over the world, not Whiteland, which doesn't exist.

Then again, it would be weird calling someone an African American right off the bat...


----------



## nasune (Aug 15, 2010)

You know, it's funny but back home when we call someone a 'neger' (which basically means black slave) there are very few who actually care about it, while in America everyone goes crazy about the word n****. I'm guessing it must be the culture differences, but it is strange for me to see so much emotion over one word (then again I rarely give a damn about insults so that might be it as well).


----------



## Rayder (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh, I'm staying the hell out of this discussion.  It's obvious that there are some people who cannot be reasoned with, no matter what color they are. Double standards abound and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 15, 2010)

I take offense to it even when my siblings say it. I lecture them until they see why it shouldn't be used.
It sickens me that the majority of black people hate when anyone who isn't black say it, but don't take offense when other black people say it.
I never bite my tongue to tell them how stupid and ignorant they are and I won't sugarcoat it.

Whether it's with the "er" or with the "a" it's offensive to me.
It's a word that came from hate not friendship.

This thread makes me shake my head and sigh.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

I call all black people 'niggers'. They don't give a damn, and neither do I, because they call me other things (whity and such). I think I'll never be able to get why people get so upset when someone does something like this. Anyone that thinks these words are always meant as an insult when two people of different skin tones call eachother by them, is a plain idiot.

Oh, BTW, I really don't know what I could 'morally and ethically' call black people, because they always seem to be offended when you make a play on their different skin tone. Do you call Chinese people yellows? Yes, you do, and don't deny it. Do they care? No. So should you care about what someone calls you? No.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 15, 2010)

That's the same thing as saying there's no such thing as racism.

And probably one of the dumbest things I've ever read.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 15, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> That's the same thing as saying there's no such thing as racism.
> 
> And probably one of the dumbest things I've ever read.



I have to agree. Using the word in a derogatory way, even in a joking manner, is bringing us farther from our goals.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

It is absolutely nothing like saying there is no racism. But of course there is racism, though anyone that actually gets offended by racist comments is a big whiny kid. Simple as that.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 15, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> It is absolutely nothing like saying there is no racism. But of course there is racism, though anyone that actually gets offended by racist comments is a big whiny kid. Simple as that.



Again, one of the dumbest things I've ever read.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> It is absolutely nothing like saying there is no racism. But of course there is racism, though anyone that actually gets offended by racist comments is a big whiny kid. Simple as that.



Totally agree with PG on this Nate, that's a daft statement to make.  Of course people should be offended by racism, it's an offensive outdated mode of thinking.  To claim superiority or inferiority based solely on what is best described as an accident of genetics is offensive.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 15, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> It is absolutely nothing like saying there is no racism. But of course there is racism, though anyone that actually gets offended by racist comments is a big whiny kid. Simple as that.



Im sure as a white Norwegian teenager you have to deal with racism on a daily basis.

Just let this one go.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Again, one of the dumbest things I've ever read.Ad hominem. Way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 15, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> It sickens me that the majority of black people hate when anyone who isn't black say it, but don't take offense when other black people say it.



This might be difficult, but can you provide some real examples or anecdotes of a situation like this?


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 15, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Ad hominem. Way to go.



LOL, who're you to be accusing other people of logical fallacies? The post they were responding to was itself a double logical fallacy, sweeping generalization and ad hominem. So yeah. 

As for the N word, I think its OK to use it in historical works, such as The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, but other uses, by whites or blacks, is just plain offensive (and I'm white.) And it is also incorrect to say "black people don't care when black people say it only when white people say it" as there is a large movement in the black community trying to stop black hip-hop/rap artists to stop using it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't see how my post was really ad hominem as I didn't bash a single person, but rather everyone that thinks in such a way. I wasn't insulting her in any way, yet she just made posts saying what I said was dumb (hereby implying I'm dumb). So yeah. Sure.

Being bashed through insults (racist or not) only makes you stronger, unless you're a weakling.


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> single person, but rather everyone that thinks in such a way.



Which is the definition of a sweeping generalization. If I said, "everyone who lives in norway is a stupid twit" you wouldn't find that objectionable? I didn't insult any one person... but that doesn't mean it isn't an ad-hominem. Because you aren't attacking the merits of why they think that way, just saying they're a whiny kid, is exactly the definition of ad hominem. Brush up on your debating skills.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> If I said, "everyone who lives in norway is a stupid twit" you wouldn't find that objectionable?


I wouldn't because I don't live there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that's your view on the things as they are, too.

I suppose you're right though. But that still doesn't approve the fact that what she said was ad hominem too.

And be that as it may, I personally believe that (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) people that get offended by 'racist' remarks whine too much.


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 15, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> And be that as it may, I personally believe that (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess thats just your opinion. Maybe its because you just can't empathize with people who have to face racism on a daily basis, or maybe just where you live there's just some over-sensitive people.


----------



## Inunah (Aug 15, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> That's the same thing as saying there's no such thing as racism.



Or finding racism in places where there isn't.
Like some Not Always Right articles, where this uppity woman would think you're being racist for denying her something, even though everyone was being denied it and both you and her are white.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Or finding racism in places where there isn't.



This is one of the things that hurts the anti-racism movement the most, and unfortunately is becoming all too common. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  People start to doubt the motives of the movement when this starts to happen and it sets it back.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or when finding racism in places there isn't, it's followed up by a 'racist' comment.

Me: No I won't give you a cigarette.

Him: It's because I'm black isn't it?

Me: Why would that be an issue? I'm Irish.

Him: I can't tell you white folk apart. Don't gimme that trash.

me: *facepalm*


----------



## Ossot (Aug 15, 2010)

There's no point arguing over it, might as well have a go at abortion and religion as a follow-up, as you'll be just as likely to change each other's minds. 

What I will say though is this, no one outside of America, and who has not lived extensively in America, can understand the racial environment here. Simply living in another country with a mixed ethnic population does not mean you have anywhere near an identical situation as far as race is concerned. The same though also applies to people in the US. Living in NY, Minneapolis, and Nowhere, Mississippi are 3 very very very different environments. Race, like all culture, varies in taboo and acceptance depending on your geographic location. 

That said, it's 2010. Racism is completely retarded. And there are some bigoted ignorant fucks out there. Just the same, being offended and morally outraged over the utterance of a few phonetics is just as retarded.


----------



## Burton (Aug 15, 2010)

In my case the only racism I've experienced is the usual. Being molested by the big city folks because I come from a small town.


----------



## Prophet (Aug 16, 2010)

luckwii said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late response. The weekend proved busy.

As far as my "Resident Black Militant" title goes, its more a jest than a proclamation. It does however serve the secondary purpose of making people in threads like this one know that I am a black man. I feel it separates me from those who are simply sympathetic to black plight, by openly announcing that I am authentic experiencer of said plight.

Don't believe everything you see on TV. Contrary to what the Martin Luther King Jr biography you saw last February might have said, King was a militant in his own right. 

You should probably look up the definition of militant, you seem to have misunderstood it's meaning. Admittedly my use is nuanced, but you seem to have read my title as "Violent Black man seeking to destroy Whites and Jews". None of which is true, nor implied by the word militant.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 16, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> I guess thats just your opinion. Maybe its because you just can't empathize with people


Yeah, that's most likely the reason, because except for people I know, I have no empathy for anyone. Seriously.


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 16, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> 0ddity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you mean empathy or sympathy?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 16, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt anyone actually cares, this topic isnt about his sociopathism.

This conversation ends now.

Lets get back on topic.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with her stance.

The way I think she perceives it is that everyone, from the time of birth, is subject to influence of how society thinks.It boils down to opinions. 

Whenever you use words like something is better or not supposed to be, it's highly influenced of opinions. Take for an example of going to the store which is located 3 miles away. Most people will say it's better to drive a vehicle vs walking. However, if we look at some of the many factors, driving is less time, more reliability and so on. However, if you look at walking, its more exercise, more information to process given a slower rate...etc. It's an opinion that faster time driving is better then more exercise. Each method to get to the store has it's benefits but we choose to believe one is better than the other by society's standards.

Opinions are bad because they don't have any factual evidence. It seems as if Laura (I think that's her name) knew that the caller was basing her beliefs on opinions and trying to make the claim that its a fact. Example is when the caller said it's ok for black people to say the N word  because their black. Laura responded by trying to show that the caller was basing that off of an opinion and the true reality is that it's a word is either offensive or not offensive (P or not P), the fact that there it is not always P or not P in all cases shows an inconsistency in the callers logical approach.


----------



## smashdude (Aug 16, 2010)

Burton could you please log onto MSN Windows if you can whenever you can next? I have the SD card structure ready to forward to you. I got both 249 and Priilloader to work barely but it's good enough as for now.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 16, 2010)

smashdude said:
			
		

> Burton could you please log onto MSN Windows if you can whenever you can next? I have the SD card structure ready to forward to you. I got both 249 and Priilloader to work barely but it's good enough as for now.


That seems a little.... off topic.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 17, 2010)

I have never nor will I ever use the "N" word.  Not even in jest.  There is no reason to.  Anyone fighting for the ability to use the "N" word is just ignorant.  All the people claiming "black people use it to when talking to each other...so everyone should be able to use it" is just ignorant.  Why would anyone NEED to use it?  It was a word used solely for the purpose of berating a people who endured physical and emotional abuse for no reason whatsoever.  If said people turn it around amongst themselves and use it as a term of endearment when talking with each other...what's the big deal?  

I'm Mexican.  Friends joke around with me using "spic" and "wetback" etc...  FRIENDS being the key word there.  If some stranger called me a "spic" I'd probably punch them in their face.  Why?  Because there is no reason for a stranger to be using that word around me other than as an insult.

"But Old8oy, aren't we in a post-racial world?  Why would comments like that make anyone angry?  I mean...the U.S. has a black President!"

Well...because there is no such thing as "post-racial".  Not when there are so many people who will still through a fit over others being "hyper-sensitve" to a specific word rather than just being respectful of the pain it represents and removing it from their vocabulary.  Believe it or not, there are plenty of people who still use the "N" word in a derogatory way.  

How about some silly, made-up statistics?

12% of the U.S. population is black.
The "majority" of them voted for Obama simply because he's black.  (so says Dr. Laura)
So let's say 11% of them did as she says...

How many white people voted for McCain simply because they didn't want to vote for the black guy?  Let's low-ball it here and go with 5% of white people.

That would mean there are more racist white people in the U.S. then there are racist black people.


----------



## Burton (Aug 17, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> smashdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think so? Oh Gosh why me?!


----------



## Pyrate02 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Old8oy:

I voted for McCain not because he was white and Obama black, but because Obama is an idiot.  And I'm sure there are millions more like me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 17, 2010)

Both have their good and bad sides, although the bad sides strongly overweigh the good sides.

End of argument.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Aug 17, 2010)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> If some stranger called me a "spic" I'd probably punch them in their face.


Who do you think is more full of hate in that scenario?


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmm liking the thoughts there from TrolleyDave, seems to be right in there with mine so it makes me want to post again.  I think it was him or someone questioning a related thought but I have a good case here I think is fair to point out along the lines of true breeding of racism in America today and how if offends others.

African American, it's bullshit to the core.  Some blacks, hell a good many are fine being called just that black, hell and I'm white could care less if they say that to me too.  The problem is you get this nasty vocal minority who wants to get a name for themselves using the overkill level of PC bullshit in this nation these days and want to use that phrase.  It's like some nice pedestal to get shoved up on to feel better about yourself or whatever, but really it's a form of segregation and racism in itself because you want to use a tag to your 'color' like you're some separate race within the society of this nation and it's crap.  Completing that circle of where I said offends others, I had been living in Louisville, KY for 7years, and the last 3 I worked (still do long distance) in my department and one of the black people in my group is named Dave Nganga, he's from Kenya.  Got to talked some years ago, and he finds the term fucking offensive to no end.  Why?  Because of a couple reasons.  For starters, he's from Africa, he's a black guy, had hardship there and moved here and became a citizen, and could care less about color.  He like others back home hate black people from America, at least those who use the term.  They find it offensive because those people were not born and moved over like he and others have, they were born as a black guy or girl in the USA and are using the tag as some crutch or badge to put themselves over others.  My friend/coworker also realizes that some African Americans are while (like actress Charlize Theron from South Africa.)  He can't stand the fact someone like her would be ripped on for saying she's an african, and say if she were a poor kid after a scholarship she would be shot down as a poor white chick if she went after an 'african american scholarship' because of the color of her skin despite the merit of the prize(scholarship.)

African American is simply a reverse racism term used by some blacks to stick it into the craw of whites and other people for various reasons.  Some use it to get ahead (scholarships, reparations, etc) and others use it as a tool for awareness, pity, what not acting like they were fucked over the worst by this countries people.  The rational black citizens wouldn't play into this crap, just the jerks wanting a little more from what I saw back there and talking to people like the man from Kenya.  And to him and others it's offensive when they get even mroe butt hurt someone of chinese, irish, native american(indian) blood gets all pissy and does a 'what about us' to them and get the response of offense or that they don't matter.  Sure it was a hell of a long standing crime having slavery, but shit the natives who were here longer than the country got raped, beat, murdered, hunted down, corralled, germ warfare(blankets with small pox) and the list goes on.  The Irish got shit on heavily being used and abused to build up the nations infrastructure for generations and then left in poverty and squalor.  You could only wonder how many chinese have been beaten, killed, used and worn out laying this nations railroads among other things doing some very dangerous work as well.  Fact is, if you weren't basically of british/german/french descent when you came here you got screwed, abused, and left to rot so others could enjoy your labors so stop acting like you're fucking unique and deserve an eternity of apologies, reparations, and awareness campaigns and in your face bullshit as that IS what continues to breed the racist crap that goes on for a good part of it.  Just grow up, everyone is an equal in race (obviously not in money and social circles as this isn't a communist country) and move on.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry for the lateness of the reply, been meaning to do it but it kept slipping my mind.

<!--quoteo(post=3045979:date=Aug 15 2010, 04:48 AM:name=liquidnumb)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(liquidnumb @ Aug 15 2010, 04:48 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=3045979"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->You may understand that they don't represent the entire black community, but Dr. Laura apparently didn't. Her entire point was that the caller was too sensitive for being offended when her neighbor, to whom she is not particularly close, uses the word. Laura's justification was that since some black people say it on TV that white people should be able to say it too. She then fires it off several times in complete defiance of the word's history (invented by white people as part of an act of subjugation), and is "confused" as to why that might trigger some hard feelings with her black caller. We did not even get to hear the context of the incident the caller was speaking of. That is remarkably ignorant. While she probably didn't have the intent of being racist, and unless she meant to offend the caller and many listeners, she was incorrect in her use of the word.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

I'm half with you there.  I agree that White people, or any other colour, shouldn't be able to use the word - except in reference.  This is why I don't have a problem with her use of the word.  She was using it to reference another event.  Could it have been done a little more tactfully?  Well yeah.  Should she be described as a racist or bigot for the way she used the word?  Not at all in my opinion.  Again, it boils down to the intent of the use of the word, and in this case it was used in reference.  Is her justification a little weak?  Well yeah a little.  Stating "I was using in reference to someone elses actions" would have been a hell of alot better.  Would people have still been offended?  Of course they would have.  There are and will always be people who find the word offensive, and quite rightly so in 99% of occasions.  But at the same time, when the word is flung around by a percentage of Black people it becomes hard to justify that it's the word in itself that is offensive rather than the context and way it's used.

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->There isn't a whole lot to disagree with here, but it is dangerously close to evading the point that the word has a deep history rooted in a conflict between whites and blacks. It is a legacy to centuries of slavery and segregation perpetrated by whites against blacks. Its meaning and effect changes drastically depending on who says it and who it's said to, even despite intent. I personally feel I would be disrespectful of this if I said I knew just as well as any black person what it meant to hear that word, and had the moral authority to decide who ought and ought not to use it.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

There was no evasion.  You won't find me disagreeing that the word has a deep rooted history in hate, division and subjigation.  Personally I hate the word, but I'm only offended when it's used outside of a point of reference.  Again though you've highlighted the problem.  You say it's meaning and effect changes drastically depending on who says it, who it's said to etc.  That actually hurts the cause of it being classified as a hate word.  If you say the meaning of the word changes, then it opens up debate as to when it's meaning is different.  It also says the word isn't always offensive.  Therefore it's not the word in itself that's offensive.  If the word only becomes offensive when said by a particular colour, then that's racism.  I'm sorry to tell you this, but it really is.  You are stereotyping an entire section of the human species.  You are basically saying "Anyone of this skin colour only uses the word to be offensive".  You're basically saying that every single White person has at some point been guilty of subjigating Black people in some way, or that every single White person has descended from slave traders/owners.  A White person using the word doesn't automatically make it offensive, specially if you are going to argue the point that there are occasions where the meaning of the word changes.  Hate words are black and white, there is no grey area with them.  It's either a hate word or a word that can be used in a hateful context.

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Different cultures, different ways of expressing this. There are self deprecating Jews who will use epithets or stereotypes to similar effect. Larry David, Richard Lewis, etc. And I have personally heard (Mexican) people call each other spic on countless occasions. I've heard Irish call each other mick and pikey, southern Americans hick and redneck, and for whatever reason Koreans here often call each other the n-word. I believe this exists to some extent in every culture, especially among the poor or otherwise second-class.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

I've never heard Irish people call each other mick and pikey.  That must be an American thing.  Pikey isn't even used to describe Irish people.  It's a word that describes travellers, alot of them are of Irish descent and they do have a hint of Irish about the accent, but they're not strictly Irish.  As for self-deprecating Jewish people, yep I'll agree that there are.  Yet those Jewish people still don't go around calling each other "kike".  They usually more enforce negative stereotypes of themselves.  If you've heard Mexican people calling each other spic then they too hurt the movement to have the word classified as a hate word.

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I think this right here is evidence that we think more similarly on the issue than we do differently. I do want to point out to anyone who doesn't know that Pryor later discontinued his use of the word in his acts and altogether out of "pride and respect".<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

We probably do think alot alike.  I've been an anti-racism campaigner for a long time, although I'm not really that active at the moment as I believe the younger generation and the use of political correctness as a weapon is damaging the movement.  This particular example is a case of causing damage to the anti-racism movement.  The woman has basically been forced to resign, has been branded a racist and her reputation damaged to all those except those who lean more towards the right wing.  Simply labelling someone a racist for using a word is more damaging then you'll understand, and it gives so much ammunition to the right wing movement.  Accuse someone of being racist for using the word outside of a point of reference and I'll back you all the way.  Accuse someone of being racist for simply using the word, and I can't support that at all.  It's turning the use of the word into a hate crime, and if using the word is a hate crime then it should be a hate crime for anyone to use.  If this woman has been forced to leave her job for using the word, then so should William Katt, Ice Cube, Ice T, Snoop Dogg, Dr Dre, Dave Chapelle and many others.  If you truly want equality then you have to accept that equal means equal, it doesn't mean this group gets this special privilege and this group gets this special privilege.  This group can't do that and that group can't do this.  It's one for all. 

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Calling people who want to be called "African American" racist is way, way off base. They are not exhibiting a message of superiority, but one of pride in their ancestry and struggle gaining equal rights in America. They managed to go from being slaves to having equal rights and protection under the law in less than 100 years. If they want to identify as African American's instead of Black (which historically has innumerable negative connotations), then so be it. Although most are fine with being called just black, or just American these days. Most other ethnicities identify in similar ways, e.g. Irish American, Mexican American, Korean American (or more commonly just Asian American), etc. They all identify this way because of the intense cultural differences between them, but not to rise above each other. Same with religion.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

I think you missed the point that I was making.  You said she could be called racist depending on your definition of racist.  I showed the technicalities of racism.  Depending on how technical you want to get you can boil it down to racist = "seperating yourself from the rest of the species along racial lines".  Which is exactly what calling one group of people "Americans" and calling another group "African Americans".  Right there you have a massive line drawn in the sand and make it an us and them mentality.  You're either African or you're American.  Unless of course you own dual citizenship.  I'll say the same thing about Asian, Irish, Italian and whatever other descendants in America seperate themselves from the rest.  By dividing yourself along those lines you are only furthering the racial divide.  Be proud of what Black people have achieved in America, and globally, by all means.  I support that totally, but use it to show an example of your humanity and your equality.  Anybody who calls themself African American though is only furthering a divide that really needs to obliterated - not just a colour divide either but a nationality divide.  We don't do that in the UK, and I'm not sure if it's done in the rest of Europe.  There are no African English, Jamaican English, Asian English.  You might be descended from them those particular nationalities, but you're English, Welsh or Scottish.  The only people in this country who really seperate themselves using that kind of description are British Muslims, which unfortunately is now causing tension and divide in this country.  Don't get me wrong, we have people in this country who call themselves Asian, African etc. but usually these people are directly that or second generation.  Like I say, be proud of the history, but in the present day and age we should be attempting to smash division, not increase it.

<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->To sum up why Dr. Laura probably ought not to have used that word, It's not strictly because she's white (although that's not helping), but because it demands a certain respect and integrity that she apparently does not command.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

See, now that there is a much better reason to say that she shouldn't be allowed to use the word.  She has no respect for it's meaning, history or the pain and division it's caused.  I just get annoyed when people say someone's racist simply because they're White and use the word.  Although in this case I still will never agree that her use of the word here was unfair, bigoted, ignorant or racist.  I would say that the Black people she was referring to were the ignorant ones.  If it wasn't being said by the Black comedians she was referring to she wouldn't have had cause to refer to them, which is exactly what she was doing.


----------

